# Three Spot Gourami Lost Its Spots?



## krazidude (Feb 24, 2008)

Today i was feeding my fish some blood worms and when they came to the top of the tank i wanted to check the length of the fish so i put the measuring tape beside the glass by each fish. When i did this to the gourami's they went nuts :shock: swimming all over the place i have a 3 Spot gourami and a yellow gourami i think they are both female as they have rounded fins. When i measured the other fish they where fine about it and it didn't bother them. However now i noticed that my 3 spot has lost its spots and looks more like a opaline gourami and she always hides in the cave now  . I noticed sometime the yellow gourami gets some black lines by her gills but it just fades away. The 3 spot is kind of big and fat now and always chases the yellow one but doesn't attack her and never bothers the other fish. Has this happened to any one else or is it normal? Any help would be much appreciated i am quite new to this aswell :roll:


----------



## lastone (Feb 21, 2008)

i have a convict that lost all of his strips ad the person that i recieved it rom keep it on a diet of flakes, i starded feading it flakes in the morning and a combination of beef liver and blood worms at night, and within a 2-3 week period the strips returned, dont know if this will help but its prob worth a try.


----------

